# تشكيل: فِي بَلَدٍ نِصْفِ سُكَّانِهِ



## AndyRoo

أهلا،

هل التشكيل في نهاية الكلمات الحمراء صحيح؟

تَبْدُو ٱلْقُمَامَةُ مُنْقِذًا وَحِيدًا لِعَشَرَاتِ ٱلْآلافِ مِن ٱلْأُسَرِ فِي بَلَدٍ نِصْفِ سُكَّانِهِ ٱلْبَالِغِ عَدَدِهِم خَمْسَةٍ وَعِشْرِين مِلْيُونًا، يَعِيشُونَ عَلَى أَقَلَّ مِن دُولارَيْن فِي ٱلْيَوْمِ لِلْفَرْد.

شكرًا


----------



## cherine

مرحبًا أندي،
أظن، والله أعلم، أن الصواب هو: نصفُ سكانهِ البالغِ عددُهم خمسةً وعشرين
لأن جملة "نصف سكانه [..] يعيشون" هي اسمية نعت لـ(بلد)، وبالتالي يجب أن تكون "نصف" مرفوعة لأنها مبتدأ
و"البالغِ عددُهم" نعت سببي
و"خمسةً" تمييز منصوب


----------



## AndyRoo

شكرًا جزيلًا يا شيرين. جوابك يساعدني كثيرًا.


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا أندي. تسعدني مساعدتُك.


----------

